# 15 mini donkeys in bc



## islandminis (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi - I just thought all the mini donkey fans would bs interested in this mini donkey rescue effort in BC Canada. http://turtlevalleydonkeyrefuge.webs.com/apps/donations/


----------

